

How to start a meetup group for fun and profit: part I - liquimoon
http://travid.wordpress.com/
What I learned from running a 520+ members meetup group.
======
danw
Please link to the correct url [http://travid.wordpress.com/2009/09/22/how-to-
start-a-meetup...](http://travid.wordpress.com/2009/09/22/how-to-start-a-
meetup-group-for-fun-and-profit-part-i/)

